# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Diário do Meu Aquário >  tentativa de salgado de 1000 litros

## Carlos Mota

boas
parece que é desta que vou montar o meu aquario de 1000 litros vamos lá ver se desta vez faço alguma coisa de jeito  :Coradoeolhos:  
por agora vai ser um aquario para peixes e alguns corais moles
setup
aquario=180*70*70
sump=80*40*40
refugio=65*45*45
escumador=deltec AP850
2 tunze 6060(se achar pouco mais tarde meto outras 2)
bomba de retorno da sump, eheim 1060, 2400 litros por hora
bomba de refugio,eheim 1046,5 litros por minuto
amanha vou encher de agua natural se o tempo deixar
aqui fica por agora uma foto da montagem quase pronta
agradeço sugestões e criticas

----------


## Eduardo Mata

:EEK!:  xiiiiii,muito bom e grande  :SbSourire:  so uma duvida: não vais utilizar "dsb" no aquario principal?vais usa-lá no refugio ?ou não vais usar?e que mesmo no refugio não me parece ter muita altura de substrato!mas pode ser da foto,pois o quario principal nunca imaginava que tem 800 e tal litros  :JmdFou:

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Penso que a sump seja demasiado pequena para as dimensões do aquario principal, não te esqueças se faltar a luz podes ter uma inundação caso a sump não consiga suportar a agua de retorno.

Outra coisa é a bomba de retorno, no meu aquario de 200 L uso uma de 2800 Lh, penso que a partir dos 3800 Lh para cima, já podes podes começar a fazer alguma coisa.

----------


## Duarte Conceição

Olá Carlos!

Ainda bem que já te decidiste a avançar.

Quanto a mim vais no bom caminho e eu talvez fizesse a sump um tanto ou nada maior, no entanto já não concordo com o Vítor acerca da potência da bomba de retorno.

No meu sistema (com sump à volta dos 500 lt) utilizo uma de 2400 l/h e até agora tem dado para o gasto.

Penso que passar água na sump só por passar (no caso de uma bomba mais potente) e esta não passar no escumador é um desperdício de energia.

Cumps
Duarte

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá

Neste momento o aquário do Carlos já está cheio de água, recolhida ontem.
Vítor
A sump não é muito grande, tens razão, mas está equipada com uma saída de emergência caso falte a luz ou por outro motivo, está saída vai directa para o esgoto.
Segundo o próprio Carlos há uns tempos a bóia que tinha no aquário para a entrada de água de osmose encravou e ficou com a casa inundada.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Carlos

Éra só para te dizer que dentro dos meus "parcos" conhecimentos , estou ao teu dispôr.

Onde pensas ir fazer a desnitrificação do teu aquario ? Na DSB ? No Refugio ? Ou na Rocha ?

Pelas fotos parece-me que esta a faltar substrato ou no refugio ou no aquario.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Carlos,

Pela foto que me mostraste hoje e com a que posso ver aqui, tendo a concordar com o Juca - vais precisar de colocar mais substracto no refúgio (isto porque já tens o aquário cheio!). Na minha opinião conseguirias bons resultados com pelo menos 12 cm no refúgio.

Abraço,
Diogo

PS - coloca a foto que eu vi para todos poderem acompanhar a evolução!

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas
desculpem pessoal mas está semana não tem dado para nada,com a montagem do bicho,escrevi só isto para mostrar o layout final do meu aquario,amanha mal tenha tempo respondo as questões   :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas 
vamos lá ver se respondo a todos
vou tentar fazer uma "dsb" no refugio realmente na foto anterior tinha pouco substrato porque a minha ideia era mudar o meu aquario de 150 litros para o de 1000 e a areia toda dele era para ir para o refugio,agora já tem altura que chegue como se pode ver na foto seguinte
a bomba de retorno  sei que não é muito,mas tenho ideia que chegue pois quero que passe lentamente na sump no caso de ter de usar algum material filtrante
a sump sei que não das maiores,mas tem as medidas certas para levar com toda a agua até o nivel dos furos,e em caso de maior tem um furo que a manda pro esgoto
aqui vai umas fotos mais atualizadas

----------


## Hugo Gonçalves

esta' a ir no bom caminho, vai ponto ai' actualizando.

Cumps

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas
aqui vai uma fotos atuais do meu aquario em que faz amanha 2 meses de vida
já agora pedia aqui umas ajudas com o layout pois não estou a gostar muito dessa montagem

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Olá Carlos.

Acho que devias mudar o Layout, tens tudo amontoado, tenta formar pontes, planaltos, ilhas, praias....etc. Não encostes tanta RV no vidro traseiro, tenta trazer tudo mais para o centro, desta forma não terás problema com zonas mortas.

Nota-se mesmo que o aquario ainda é muito novo devido à quantidade de algas.

----------


## Gil Miguel

CArlos *mais uma vez*  te chamo a atençao para a quantidade de peixes que já tens num aquário de 2 meses, é de facto Muito exagerado.
Só nas fotos conto 5 Acanthurus/Zebrassomas (sendo um deles um nigricans ou japonicus, nao se ve bem, que num aquario tao novo vai durar pouco tempo )  e uma data de palhaços.Não é que lhes falte espaço, mas é um risco muito grande pois muito facilmente ficam doentes. E num aquario tão instavel isso não é nada dificil.

Quanto ao Layout e num aquario desse volume tens 1001 soluçoes,
COmo o Vitor disse tenta que o layout tenha um aspecto homogeneo e não amontoado.
COm esse tamanho eu faria 2 Ilhas grandes ligeiramente mais avançadas e uma ao meio mais recuada . Nenhuma delas encostadas ao vidro. Podias ligar tambem uma ilha de uma das extremidades á ilha do meio.
´
Mais uma vez peço desculpa se pareço o "velho do Restelo" mas é bastante chato vêr que os conselhos que  muitas pessoas com bastante experiencia (nao me incluo nesse grupo )dão sao completamente ignorados, mesmo depois de se estar a repetir as mesmas asneiras...

Carlos já agora por curiosidade, em que loja compras os teus peixes?

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas
Gil fica a vontade eu preciso mesmo que alguem me lembre e muito das asneiras que faço pois mesmo assim é um vicio terrivel não sou mesmo capaz de ir a uma loja e ver um peixe bonito
fiz uma modificação no layout,pouca mas acho que ficou melhor
aqui vai uma foto atual

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Carlos Ficou Bem Melhor. Apenas o lado esquerdo me mete algum medo... não ha ali perigo de uma derrocada  :Wink:  abraços!

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Sim, tá melhor, tb acho que pode haver perigo de derrocada, tenta colocar o que sobra em cima mais em baixo dos lados da frente.

Agora só te falta o aquario estabilizar, ainda vejo muitas algas.

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> Boas Carlos Ficou Bem Melhor.


Pois é .. concordo com o Gil....

... mas tenho que te confessar que quando estive aí em casa e vi todas as potencialidades desse aquário fiquei com a certeza que daria um tanque exemplar.
..mas ainda não estou convencido ....  :Admirado:   (desculpa a minha sinceridade...)

...acho que tens margem para manobra para fazer algo MUITO melhor.... tens espaço, tens vontade, tens equipamento..... o jeito tb há-de ser algum!!!

Continua a melhorar isso... esforça-te e vais ver que te vais sentir recompensado no futuro!!!

Aquele abraço,
Ricardo

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá Carlos

Concordo com o que já foi dito, tens tudo para ficares com um layout excelente.
Gil, como o próprio Carlos já disse, é lhe impossível ver um peixe que goste e não comprar, um destes dias estava com ele numa loja e aconselhei-o a não comprar o A. japanicus, alem deste ainda ai comprar um Sohal e um A. Leucosternon, o dono da loja não ficou contente com o meu concelho e depois de eu sair da loja lá o convenceu a comprar os 3 peixes, conclusão o japonicus e o leucosternon já morreram o Japonicus por doença e o leucosternon por ataque do Z. xanthurum.
Não é pelo dinheiro que se gasta (acho que é o mal menor) mas é mais uns peixes que se perderam quando se fez tudo para que não acontece-se e a sensação que ficamos quando vemos um peixe morto dentro no nosso aquário.
Infelizmente (comigo foi igual) só depois de bater bem forte com a cabeça parede é que se aprende.

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

cá vai mais umas fotos

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Oá Carlos.

Tá um pouco melhor, pelo menos já se encontra na fase das algas verdes, mais 2 mesitos e é capaz de estabilizar.

Agora em relação aos peixes... meu deus!!!

Tens "Petroleiros" de peixes a mais para o tempo que o aquario tem de vida, cerca de 3 meses não é?

Realmente és um homem de sorte por estes se encontrarem vivos até agora... 

Continuação de boa sorte

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Carlos,

Está bem melhor, mas de facto tens aí muitos peixes! Noto ainda muitas algas que acho que se devem a falta de circulação. No meu aquário com mais de 50x o volume de água em circulação não tenho pura e simplesmente algas. A boa circulação associada a uma boa equipe de limpeza (no meu caso 20 patas brancas, 20 patas verdes e 20 Cerites) são a chave do sucesso... pelo menos no que toca às algas.

Parece que tu em relação a doenças nos peixes és mesmo um sortudo!! Perder um peixe no meio dessa quantidade é de facto incrivel!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas
cá vai mais umas fotozitas do aquario que faz exatamente hoje 4 meses

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Olá Carlos.

Para ser sincero a unica diferença que vejo desde as ultimas fotos são ainda mais animais, e em relação à estabilização do teu aquario pouca ou nenhuma diferença se nota.

Como disse anteriormente tens demasiados animais para o tempo de vida do teu aquario.

continuação de boa sorte.

----------


## Aderito Pereira

Tens uma "bomba" que qualquer dia explode... e aí podes dizer adeus aos teus belos peixinhos e corais.

Uma das regras para um aquário de recife é respeitar a quantidade de peixes (quanto menos melhor). Nunca vais conseguir ter um aquário reef de sucesso com essa peixaria toda. O teu sistema nunca vai conseguir processar toda a matéria orgânica produzida pelos animais....podes tentar adicionar filtros externos pois só com essa rocha e areia não vais ter hipótese....talvez com TPA diárias ......

Se gostas tanto assim de peixes então porque não fazes um "aqua" só de peixes ? 

O que eu noto nas ultimas fotos é um agravamento das algas no "aqua" isso vai dar um mau resultado.

Vais ficar a assistir ou vais fazer qualquer coisa???  :Admirado:

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Pois é. Como já disse por varias vezes ao Carlos ele devia ter mais calma na compra de peixes e deixar o aquário maturar. Mas como qualquer um de nós no início da nossa aventura pelos salgados (no meu caso foi assim) temos a tendência de comprar tudo o que achamos bonito. Felizmente para o Carlos tem corrido bem talvez por usar dês do início água natural ou por pura e simples sorte. Caso seja sorte é melhor não abusar dela por isso acho que devias (como já foi dito) parar uns meses com as compras, sobretudo peixes.
Fora isso tens aí um aquário com um futuro excelente

----------


## Gil Miguel

Bem Carlos o aquário está a ganhar alguma cor e por acaso nao vejo grande surto de algas excepto a coralina, que apresenta um excelente crescimento.
Quanto aos peixes acho que avisar uma vez chega, mas como o Pedro disse abusar da sorte é sempre perigoso, ainda mais quando os peixes que tens a maioria cresce e bem.

A pedras do canto esquerdo ( que cobrem a tunze) estão coladas ?´
Mostra lá esse refugio e restante maquinaria.

Abraços.

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas
victor
eu sei que tenho peixes demais mas desde o inicio a ideia era essa muitos peixes e poucos corais e quase tudo moles e é o que tenho
podes não notar grande diferença e a primeira vista não tem ,mas o investimento não tem sido só e peixes meti mais 2 heim 1260 em sentido inverso ás tunze que o iks se incarrega de mudar totalmente e fluxo de corrente para não haver zonas mortas e comprei tambem um ozonizador para 2000 litros que está ligado direto ao escumador do qual faz maravilhas 

Aderito
acho que estas enganado se reparares bem as algas tem é diminuido e muito  e que tem nascido alga coralina por todo o lado 
talvez nas fotos não dê para ver,mas é uma verdade
posso não postar muito no forum mas tenho lido tudo ao mais pormenor e tento remediar as asneiras ou pelo menos dar a volta
nos 2 primeiros meses fiz mudanças de 100 litros 15 em 15  dias 
o mês passado fiz 1 e nos seguintes 6 meses só vou fazer uma por mês 
a ver vamos  :Admirado: 

Gil
logo se tiver um tempito vou tirar umas fotos á casa das maquinas

----------


## Fernando Gonçalves

boas Carlos,
o teu aquario visto ao vivo é totalmente diferente, não pela qualidade das fotografias que estão altamente, mas sim pelo tamanho do bicho em si esta espetacular, continua que estas no bom caminho.

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas
aqui estou eu a dar uma pessima noticia para mim e resolvi pôr aqui para me lembrar de não cometer a mesma burrice  :SbRireLarme2:   :SbRireLarme2:  
eu tenho uma bomba heim 1260 a puxar a agua pordetrás da rocha para fazer circulação,não é que me lembro de limpar o crivo  em funcionamento e enquanto limpei ficou a puxar agua 
quanto ponho o cribo não dei por nada a noite via que a bomba não lançava nada de jeito,pensei para mim malditos turbos entrem em todo o lado
não é qundo foi desentupir a bomba estava lá uma salária 1 mandarim verde e 1 bicolor,parece incrivel como no espaço de 30 minutos acontece uma coisa dessas    :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:  
ainda agora não consigo pensar em outra coisa,burro,burro,burro,burro e nem é tanto pelo dinheiro é pela burrice mesmo     :SbEnerve3:   :SbEnerve3:   :SbEnerve3:   :SbEnerve3:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Carlos

É triste o teu relato. Mas não deixo de realçar a tua coragem e honestidade em nos contares esses acontecimentos. Digo isto porque surpreendentemente há membros a que não morrem peixes de forma alguma e a realidade é que não estão nos aquarios deles e os compraram.

Aqui fica mais um aviso: Atenção á protecção da sucção das bombas que colocamos nos nossos aquarios.

----------


## Gil Miguel

> ainda agora não consigo pensar em outra coisa,burro,burro,burro,burro e nem é tanto pelo dinheiro é pela burrice mesmo


Eu estaria mais triste mas era mesmo pelos peixes....

Mas olha Carlos isso sao acidentes que acontecem,nao vale a pena ficares te a matririzar com isso  :Wink: 

abraços!

----------


## Carlos Mota

> Olá Carlos
> 
> É triste o teu relato. Mas não deixo de realçar a tua coragem e honestidade em nos contares esses acontecimentos


a minha de maneira de estar na vida é essa mesmo contar vantagens qualquer um conta,coragem para contar os nossos proprios infortúnios conheço muito poucos

mas falando de coisas melhores
aqui vai tambem uma atualização da minha casa das maquinas
como podem ver nas fotos o meu aquario tem 70 cm de fundo
quando escolhi a rocha para ele tive o cuidado de escolher só calhaus grandes para poder fazer este tipo de layout em que se pode ver todo o aquario por trás da rocha e ao mesmo tempo não haver possibilidade de ter zonas mortas

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas
passados 5 meses e meio cá vai mais uma atualização
agora com entrada de alguns SPS, não que goste muito deste tipo de coral,mas vamos lá ver como se portam no meu aquario
como agora é inverno e custa ir buscar agua natural para fazer TPA acho que estou a ficar com mais cianobacterias
já não faço uma mudança há 2 meses

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Boas Carlos,

Finalmente a renderes-te ao encanto dos SPS, acho que fazes muito bem e acho também que vais ficar um pouco supreendido com a beleza que muitas peças apresentam.

Só mais uma coisinha...... Muda-me o titulo deste tópico, que isto de tentativa já não tem nada. O teu aquário é um excelente aquário, está bem de saúde e..... Recomenda-se !!!!   :KnSourire28:   :KnSourire28:   :KnSourire28:  

Tens aí peixes que são um espanto! Esse Sohal tá cada vez mais bonito   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  

Abraço,

----------


## João Soares

Sabes uma coisa Carlos??? EU QUERO ESSE SOHAL PARA MIM!!!!   :SbClinOeil:  


Ja ta o caldo entornado... SPS para o CArlos!!!!!!
O teu aqua está muito bonito, essa colecçao de peixes é de fazer inveja.

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Parabéns Carlos, o aquário está no bom caminho apesar das chatas das algas! Tens aí corais e peixes fantásticos. Os 2 palhaços dão-se bem?

Se me permites uma sugestão: aumentar a circulação de água no interior do aquário e colocar as bombas junto à superfície.

As fotos estão excelentes, que máquina estás a usar?

Cumprimentos,
Ricardo Rodrigues

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Lindos Peixes e aquario Carlos ! Gosto tambem do aquascape parabens  :Pracima:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Carlos

Com que então tambem T5 agora no aquario hein...

Essa preguiça nas trocas de agua é capaz de se começar a reflectir nesse aquario  :Whistle: . Em minha opinião o frio não pode justificar a falta de trocas de agua nesse aquario. É para isso que existem as osmoses e o sal, precisamente para trocarmos de agua sem ter que ir molhar os pézinhos  :KnSourire28:  

Concordo tambem com o Ricardo Rodrigues; Essa circulação talvez deva de ser aumentada. Esse escumador? Está a trabalhar bem? Deves prestar atenção ao aumento da carga orgânica nesse aquario, estão lá peixinhos (e bonitos) suficientes para a fazerem subir se não houverem trocas de agua. 

Esse refugio? Tens por lá cianos tambem? Há que prestar especial atenção ao refugio.

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Carlos

o Aquario está a ficar bonito e os vivos com um aspecto saudavel, mas esse descuido está a deixar as cyanos tomarem conta do aquario (areia, vidros e rochas nao dá para ver), o que indicia uma má qualidade da água. 

Acho que deves resolver isso rapidamente  :Smile:  e afinal nao está a chover á 2 meses  :Wink: 
Ainda mais agora com os SPS que sao mais exigentes que os restantes corais.

Boa Sorte.

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

Ricardo
a verdade é que ainda não achei grande graça aos SPS mas lá vamos ver,quanto ao shoal é o terror cá do sitio,só o xanturus o pôe na linha

joão 
peixe que entre no meu aquario só sai quando morrer,alem disso gosto muito dele 

ricardo rodrigues
já tive menos cyanos mas agora estão a aumentar, não sei se é pela falta de mudanças de agua ou de circulação 
neste momento tenho +/- 18000 litros não é muito,mas já não é facil manter o areão no sitio,devia ter usado areão mais grosso 
alem disso tenho muitos corais moles não sei se gostaram assim de muito mais circulação,mas de qualquer maneira acho que vou comprar mais 1 ou 2 tunze 6060
quanto a maquina que uso é uma Nikon D50 faz maravilhas mas é por merito proprio pois eu só sei pôr em automatico e disparar a fartazana alguma fica bem de certeza
palhaços tenho 2 occelaris 1 premmas 1 frenatus desde que não passem no territorio uns dos outros tudo bem senão é logo uma dentada 

Roberto 
obrigado pelos elogios,mas não mexi quase nada no aquario mas com o tempo tudo fica mais bonito com a alga coralina tomando conta de tudo

julio
parece que as T5 vai virar moda,a ver vamos?  :SbClinOeil:  
o refugio tambem está a ganhar cyanos,sei que nada desculpa a preguiça,mas é um dos pecados do homem  :JmdFou2:  

Gil
sei que foste desde o inicio no meter tantos peixes mas agora com o tempo sei que tenho razão a meter tudo o mais rapidamente possivel ,pois neste momento deve ser impossivel meter algum peixe novo 
todos os peixes que tenho agora se dão +/- bem a não ser na hora dá comida mas nada demais
só para dar um exemplo no outro dia comprei um centropyge porque pensei que não sendo da mesmo familia não havia problema
engano meu desfizeram o desgraçado em pouco mais de 2 horas

----------


## João Soares

> boas
> mas agora com o tempo sei que tenho razão a meter tudo o mais rapidamente possivel ,pois neste momento deve ser impossivel meter algum peixe novo


  :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas

Parabens pelo aqua esse Sohal ta um verdadeiro espectaculo.
Vais ver que de certeza que vais gostar dos sps são lindos quem me dera já poder ter alguns  :Icon Cry:   :Coradoeolhos:  
Continua o bom trabalho e muda a água é um factor que faz parte de um reef não pode haver perguiça.  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas 
cá vai mais uma fotos   :Xmassmile:  deste ano antes que acabe  :Xmascheers:  
boas
geral

canto direito

canto esquerdo

meio

a minha esperança de limpar uma praga que me aconteceu

uns coraiszitos

----------


## Gustavo Figueiredo

LOUCURA DE AQUARIO
 :SbLangue23:   :SbLangue23:   :SbLangue23:   :SbLangue23:  
È de se contemplar mais e mais e mais...
Duvido que a própria natureza tenha tantas cores juntas num espaço  de 1000 litros como tu tens...
Grande obra de arte esse quadro vivo

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

mais umas fotos agora da remodelação que levou a casa das maquinas

----------


## Fernando Gonçalves

parabens, esse aquario vai de vento em poupa, cada vez melhor,a casa das maquinas assim esta muito melhor :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas: .

e essa calha esta satisfeito com a luz dela?

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

O quario esta-se desenvolvendo muito bem, gosto muito do quarto de maquinas  :Pracima:  
O Halichoeres chrysus nao tem atacado teus camaroes ?

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> O Halichoeres chrysus nao tem atacado teus camaroes ?


Tenho um com 2 Lysmata amboinensis e 2 Lysmata seticaudata e nem lhes toca.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Tenho um com 2 Lysmata amboinensis e 2 Lysmata seticaudata e nem lhes toca.


O meu devorou um Alpheus Randalli em segundos   :SbEnerve3:  
E possivel que ele nao faca mal aos que ja estao estabelecidos no aqua mas eu manteria o olho nele.

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas
roberto 
já me tirou o sono comprei esses peixes a ver se me libro dos nudibranquios e já estou a ver que vou ficar é sem camarões  :Admirado:   :Admirado:  

não vou tirar os olhos deles  :EEK!:   :EEK!: 

agora uma ajudinha   :SbMain:   :SbMain:  
encontrei um caranguejo peludo na minha montipora amarela alguem me sabe dizer se é melhor tira-lo ou se eles comem esses tipo de corais

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> encontrei um caranguejo peludo na minha montipora amarela alguem me sabe dizer se é melhor tira-lo ou se eles comem esses tipo de corais


Eu o removeria, nao confio em caranguejos especialmente da variedade peluda.

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Carlos

Apesar dos precalços Iniciais e de umas cyanos que andam por ai, os corais e os peixes estão com um aspecto excelente. Discordando com muitas coisas na tua montagem no principio, os resultados sao muito positivos, mas com muita sorte á mistura e pelo grande volume de água que te deu uma grande margem de manobra(é a minha opiniao). De qualquer maneira parece que resultou.


Quanto ao caranguejo peludo, ele anda a volta da tua montipora (que deve ser uma digitata ?) para lhe comer os polipos.
Deves retira-lo imediatamente, sob pena de a montipora morrer.

----------


## Miguel Reis

Já encontrei um desses a comer os polipos duma das minhas melhores peças, tive a sorte de ver e tireio na hora, para alem dessa tambem atacou mais duas acroporas. Era peludo e tinha os olhos brancos... já era :Whistle:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

pois pois o meu problema é conseguir tira-lo,já o ando a tentar apanhar a um tempão mas o tipo está a ficar esperto quando desligo as bombas salta logo para as rochas,aí é impossivel apanha-lo
ainda vou ter de dar que fazer ao arpão de pesca submarina que comprei no verão :SbEnerve3:   :SbEnerve3:   :SbEnerve3:   :SbEnerve3:

----------


## Gil Miguel

Carlos mete um frasco de vidro na vertical com um camarao descascado lá dentro, antes de apagar as luzes perto do sitio onde ele costuma andar.Pode ser que na manha seguinte tenhas um brinde! Senao tenta novamente na noite seguinte.
EU ando a fazer o mesmo para apanhar este: (è bem bonito, cinza com olhos vermelhos e patas azuis fluorescentes, mas nunca confiar..)

----------

